# Fall/Autumn and leather skirts



## nailenvyuser (Sep 8, 2014)

Although Fall/Autumn tends to be the season when most leather skirts are in the stores, do you associate them with this time of year only or do you think of them to be worn any season?

For me, any season, although I see more being worn this time of year.


----------



## dion90 (Sep 25, 2014)

I saw at one online store, how about this leather skirt??if good i want to buy it

this is link product

http://www.amazon.com/MINKPINK-Womens-Ready-Leather-Asymetrical/dp/B00FF4EI72

Thanks


----------



## GlitterGoth (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a (faux) leather skirt that I got from my local supermarket, (which sounds odd, but it's gorgeous!) Their A/W stuff this year is lovely, but, considering I got it in September when it still felt like summer I don't think it'll just be an A/W item for me. (On me it's down to my ankles, it's nearly full circle, has a natural lining, has pockets and feels so wonderfully soft!) I fell in love and just had to have it.  :wub:  I might not wear it during the hight of summer though, it might be a bit hot in July.


----------



## feliciaode (Nov 23, 2014)

I love leather skirts in any time of the year, as this article shows: http://fashionode.com/what-to-wear-with-leather-skirt/, you can wear it basically for any occasion or weather.


----------



## nailenvyuser (Dec 16, 2014)

I love this faux leather skirt...

http://www.marksandspencer.com/knee-length-pencil-skirt/p/p22335711


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 18, 2015)

dion90 said:


> I saw at one online store, how about this leather skirt??if good i want to buy it
> 
> this is link product
> 
> ...


----------



## stellacook (Sep 23, 2022)

Fall and winter is the most wonderful time of the year: leather skirt season! The versatile fall and winter wardrobe staple always looks luxe–and can be styled so many different ways, for virtually any occasion. Skirts are a wardrobe mainstay mainly for spring and summer, but the leather ones can actually give you some absolutely stylish outfits for fall and winter.


----------

